# Lucas/Denso Birmingham (new and improved)



## DogRecon (Aug 24, 2008)

Lucas have been at this site since the 40's (bw5). Check out Lucas Memories website for more details or check my earlier posting for a brief history of this place. The following pics are before and after the pikeys took the site over. Thankfully they've now gone and in less than 3 weeks the police will be taking over the place for training purposes.

Before





After









Staircase before




After









Restaurant Before












After

















Centre Driveway Before












After

















General Scummery
































AAAAAARRRRRGGGGGHHHHHH!


----------



## krela (Aug 24, 2008)

Woohoo it works, nice one 

Shame about the pikeys, that looks like a big site!


----------



## samsmeg123 (Aug 24, 2008)

a very big site, excellent inside, good pix.


----------



## Burt.Plymouth (Aug 24, 2008)

That site looks massive, if only there were places like that around here!

What a mess now  shame really


----------



## mortaldecay (Aug 25, 2008)

I've seen something similar at a local abandoned hotel. Was such a good explore until the pilkeys arrived. Completely trashed the place. Even left some unpleasant surprises in rooms. Its such a shame they feel the need to do this to places. Might go and check out this place though, looks really interesting.


----------



## DogRecon (Aug 27, 2008)

*Blame the local paper*

Pikeys seem to turn up when the local paper runs an article on the place. This place was overrun with the buggers when the Birmingham Mail ran an item about the place being derelict for several years. IDIOTS. The place had been empty for less than 5 months. Denso was still clearing out the shop floor when the pikeys went in.:icon_evilDEATH TO PIKEY SCUMmad:


----------



## Virusman26 (Aug 27, 2008)

Must see if I can get over there soon mate. You fancy showing me around? I'd love to do some long exposure stuff with those stairs!!!!


----------



## tarboat (Aug 28, 2008)

Great pics - what a shame that some folks have to trash a site.


----------



## Petzl (Aug 28, 2008)

*Pikeys*

These must be a rare breed of pikeys they seem to have trashed the place to further extents than normal. great explore like the staircase thats cool.


----------



## Andymacg (Aug 28, 2008)

I can remember when it was lucas's alternator and starter motor plant before they sold out

used take aluminum castings for the alternators in there twice a week


shame the pikeys have trashed the place mind you given the price of scrap I'm surprised they didnt wreck the place even more.the place I work has had several visits from our caravan dwekking chums as we shift scrap the last time they found the wagons, minus the aluminum tipper bodies and the load of steel swarf on a site that had been used by pikies


----------



## DogRecon (Sep 14, 2008)

AAARRRRGGGGHHHHHH If anyone is looking at this lot and thinking where the hell are the pics, I've just realised that I removed them from me photobucket page. I just assumed that once they were transferred to here they would stay here. Bear with me until I get these probs sorted out. 
All sorted


----------



## DogRecon (Jan 1, 2009)

*Who knows*

I have no idea what they are supposed to be doing with this place. One moment they say its going down, the next they say its going to be used for police training. To be honest the whole thing is a joke. Any questions?


----------



## Bad wolf (Jan 1, 2009)

Another industrial monster in its winter years. Quite sad, but great pictures thanks guys!.


----------



## DogRecon (May 16, 2009)

*That's all folks*

Here it comes. The end has finally arrived for this industrial titan. Demolition has been going on for the past few weeks. Here is but a few shots.






















So so sad


----------



## littlelaura (May 16, 2009)

So sad to see it going downhill like that, Great pics and a good find before it was too late !


----------



## spartacus (May 18, 2009)

Sad to see... used to deliver there regularly in my lorry driving days.


----------



## sheep21 (May 19, 2009)

what a wreck now, such thoughtless destruction... 

idiots... still, good photos, silver lining and all that


----------



## DogRecon (Jun 15, 2009)

*End of an Era*

Even less now










That was the restaurant
















Excuse the shakiness and blurred images. Pics were taken on an old camera.


----------



## waynezbitz1 (Jun 15, 2009)

it seems the demo guys are doing a far neater job than the pikeys were.

i cant understand how they get away with it. well i do because the police will go nowhre near them as it breaches their human rights ect. they ought to come down real hard on these people and confiscate there caravans (proceeds of crime ect). that would upset them.


----------



## DogRecon (Jul 12, 2009)

the last few bits


----------



## strokesboy21 (Jul 23, 2009)

cant believe how much destruction the pikeys did to this place


----------



## BULLYMEISTER (Aug 28, 2009)

The Pickeys came out of that place very well off. Only good thing was that one of 'their' caravans was removed by the police and returned to its rightful owners.


----------



## Potter (Aug 28, 2009)

They really are scum. 

Love that black & white one of the sign.


----------



## djfresh (Aug 29, 2009)

DogRecon said:


> I have no idea what they are supposed to be doing with this place. One moment they say its going down, the next they say its going to be used for police training. To be honest the whole thing is a joke. Any questions?



it probably would have been used by the police as a training camp until the pikey scum got in there and trashed the place in to a state where its going to cost a huge amount to put right then its just easier to knock down and start again


----------



## BULLYMEISTER (Aug 29, 2009)

They are turning the site into a Village I believe ... just offered 50 mill for our place, next door, but have been turned down.


----------



## DogRecon (Oct 18, 2009)

*The last few bits*

Thats it all gone, all ground up into gravel for someones drive way.



























there'll be one more as soon as i get it.


----------



## Virusman26 (Oct 18, 2009)

Yet another bit of the Midland's history gone. At least they took their time with it, I've seen 3 in Selly Oak go in a matter of days each!!!
Well documented mate, nice stuff!


----------

